# Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß



## Werbung (16. Oktober 2017)

werbung​*Verlosung:
5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*​
Aktuell stehen 5 Kinderbücher zur Verlosung: 

Um dieses Buch geht es:






*Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Bilderbuch für kleine und große Unterwasserfans
Eine Geschichte ab 3 Jahren 

von Rebecca Vonzun-Annen
(2017 – Papierfresserchens MTM-Verlag) ISBN 978-3-86196-698-2

--------------------

Teilnahme:
Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen sendet bitte einfach eine E-Mail mit dem Betreff "Findus" und einer kurzen Angabe für wen ihr das Buch haben möchtet an: 
kinderbuch@anglerboard.de 

Einsendeschluss ist Dienstag der 31.10.2017

Die Gewinner werden per E-Mail benachrichtigt. 

Ihr braucht keine Postanschrift mitsenden - diese erfragen wir dann bei den 5 ausgelosten Gewinnern. 
Nach Beendigung der Verlosung werden alle eingegangen E-Mails gelöscht. 
Es erfolgt keine Weitergabe von Daten an Dritte.  Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. 

--------------------

Über die Autorin:



> *Rebecca Vonzun -Annen*, geboren am 25.10.1984.
> Illustratorin & Autorin, Grundschullehrerin,
> Website:
> www.vonre.ch
> ...





Wem der Name Vonzun irgendwie bekannt vorkommt: Richtig! 

Rebecca Vonzun-Annen ist die Frau von Boardie jvonzun, der vielen Anglerboard-Besuchern vor allem aus dem Thread https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363 bekannt ist, welchen er seit vielen Jahren immer wieder mit seinen tollen Fängen aus aller Welt bereichert. 






Natürlich haben wir auch Jon um eine kurzes Statement zum Buch gebeten:



> Als begeisterter Angler und Ehemann von einer Kinderbuchautorin liegt es nahe, dass früher oder später ein Buch entsteht, in welchem es um Fische und Angeln geht. Und so kam dieses Jahr ein weiteres Buch von meiner Frau auf den Markt, welches ich euch für eure eigenen Kinder oder als Geschenk wärmstens empfehlen kann. Wie es ja im wirklichen Leben ganz schön ist, den einen oder anderen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen, kommt auch Findus mit dem Schrecken davon.
> 
> Ein Fisch, der kleiner als alles andere ist – kleiner als die übrigen Fische, ja, sogar kleiner als jede Wasserpflanze. Findus, der kleine Knurrhahn, wäre lieber groß. So einfach ist das. Aber eben doch nicht gar so einfach, denn wie zum Kuckuck soll man es anstellen, so zu sein wie alle anderen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Hoppla, 
ich bin ganz erstaunt wieviele Mails heute schon wegen den Büchern eingegangen sind. 

(Werdende) Papas und Mamas, Onkels und Tanten aber auch Schulbegleiter, Lehrer und Erzieher haben sich bereits gemeldet - wirklich toll #6 

Manche waren auch sehr ehrlich und haben geschrieben, dass sie das Buch auch für sich selber haben wollen :q - Das ist natürlich auch erlaubt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Find ich gut ;-))


----------



## jvonzun (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

danke Thomas!

ich kann das Buch wirklich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

#6#6#6


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Die 5 Gewinner wurden heute ausgelost und soeben von mir per E-Mail benachrichtigt!  

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim "vorlesen" #6 #6 #6


----------



## opferlamer (4. November 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Hallo und ein riesen Dank!
Gerade die Mail gelesen das ich gewonnen habe.
Antwort ist raus!

Mega Geil das ist das erste mal das ich was gewinne!

Ich werd sobald das Päckchen ankommt ein paar Unpacking Bilder einstellen falls erwünscht.

Grüße euer OpferLamer aka Rene


----------



## Rannebert (8. November 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*

Heute ist es angekommen.
Nochmal einen herzlichen Dank ans Board und auch an die Vonzuns für diese Verlosung. #6

Allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Lesen die Befürchtung, dass das Buch bei meiner kleinen Patentochter eher das Gegenteil von Lust aufs Angeln wecken wird. Aber sie ist ja erst drei, bis ich sie mit ans Wasser nehme wird noch das eine oder andere Jahr vergehen, es bleibt also abzuwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.
Aber auch so transportiert das Buch ja eine gute Botschaft.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Verlosung: 5 Kinderbücher Findus - Kleiner Fisch ganz groß*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Heute ist es angekommen.
> Nochmal einen herzlichen Dank ans Board und auch an die Vonzuns für diese Verlosung. #6
> 
> Allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Lesen die Befürchtung, dass das Buch bei meiner kleinen Patentochter eher das Gegenteil von Lust aufs Angeln wecken wird. Aber sie ist ja erst drei, bis ich sie mit ans Wasser nehme wird noch das eine oder andere Jahr vergehen, es bleibt also abzuwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.
> Aber auch so transportiert das Buch ja eine gute Botschaft.


Hier auch! Tolle Zeichnungen, eine schöne Geschichte, aber Wurmangeln wird wohl flach fallen - krieg bei den Bildern ja selber Mitleid #6
*ed* aber die Kleine liebt die Farben und hat brav zugehört. Vielen Dank für das Buch!


----------

